# jordan river



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I have never fished it before and was thinking about going catfishing , and was wondering if anyone can give me any info about where to go. I'm not looking for anybodys hony holes just some general info. Thanks


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Look for eddies and bends in the river. The pumphouse outflow is a good one. For cats throw white bass minnows in the eddies under a bobber. You'd be surprised how many cats that gets!


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

This might be a dumb question , but what are eddies?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Eddies are where the water flows around an obstical and create swirls or back current. They can be where the water flows down into a pool or behind a big rock or downed trees. 

Basicly if you find something that will break up the current flow is a good place for a fish to hang out because they don't have to work against the current to find food or shelter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

It does , thanks for the info.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

a_bow_nut said:


> Eddies are where the water flows around an obstical and create swirls or back current. They can be where the water flows down into a pool or behind a big rock or downed trees.
> 
> Basicly if you find something that will break up the current flow is a good place for a fish to hang out because they don't have to work against the current to find food or shelter.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Undercuts on the curves are good as well as the eddies you will find there.


----------

